# excision of cyst-What code would



## rgrimes (Oct 19, 2009)

What code would you use to bill for excision of inclusion cyst on the penis?

Thank you

Ruth Ann


----------



## L4uniki (Oct 19, 2009)

rgrimes said:


> What code would you use to bill for excision of inclusion cyst on the penis?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ruth Ann


Index: removal, cyst.  You should then find the terminology that would indicate where the cyst is located, i.e., trunk, genitalia, etc.


----------

